# Joliet Volume Access



## magicPDF (19 Mars 2011)

*Joliet Volume Access* est un utilitaire gratuit indispensable pour Mac OS 9 et les versions antérieures.

*JVA* (pour les intimes) ajoute (entre autres) au système la gestion des longs noms de fichiers de Windows et, bien entendu, tout ce qui vaut pour les associations de fichiers et les noms longs de Windows vaut également pour les échanges de fichiers avec Mac OS X !

==> http://www.tempel.org/joliet/fr/


----------

